

Show HN:My Christmas project v0t.es : show of hands polls - hcho

Over the Christmas, I developed this little web app which gathers the counts of Facebook likes and Twitter shares for the options of a poll and displays the results with a pie chart.<p>I was interested in to see how quick I can do this with current OSS tools and frameworks. So nothing cutting edge, ground breaking or world changing.<p>I used CakePhp for the server side, JQuery, Raphael.js and Bootstrap.js on the client side. I am impressed by Bootstrap.js the most. Even I, an aesthetically challenged developer, can come up with something decent looking. If you are in the same boat, I can't recommend it enough.<p>Could you guys and girls have a look and tell me what you think? Thanks in advance.
======
hcho
Clickable: <http://v0t.es>

